# Hassell to get MAX MLE?



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

from st paul pioneer press:


> As expected, signing Timberwolves restricted free agent Trenton Hassell won't be easy. Insiders say Hassell is seeking the maximum $38 million for six years


Do you think he deserves this much cash? I don't think we should pay him this much. Maybe pay him 3yrs 13 mil, with an player option after 2 years, this will give him the oppurtunity of a much larger contract if his play improves. I think that a lot of his success last year was due to a lot of things falling in the right place for him.
1. Wally was out for most of the year, he probably would not have got near the playing time he did with a healthy wally. (Heck, we may not even have signed him)
2. He played in an offense with 3 excellent scorers, so no burden to score was placed on him.

I will admit that he played outstanding defense all year and especially in the playoffs when he shut down carmelo and peja. But, I think he needs to pay his dues a little more before he gets his big contract. if he shows that he can consistently defend well, and improve his offensive game, then he would deserve a big contract next time.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

He's A Good Player But Not Worth Quite That Much.......Whats The Most We COuld Give Him ANyways?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I like him, but I just don't like the deal. It is a little too much for a player who break out on the defensive end, not much as an offensive threat. they are trying to resign him for a reasonable $$.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i love hassell....is he worth that much??? he's had one stand-out season and i realize he's been just as good of a defender on chicago but he's never had a team defense like minnesota before this last season. 

if you think he's the great defender and should'a been on the first all defensive team (or at least been considered for more then one vote) then yes, he does deserve the money. but if you think he can't repeat his performance, then no, he doesn't deserve that contract. 

what do i believe? 
if this is what he wants, we gotta give it to him. we need his piece to the puzzle...if he leaves, we have a huge void on the defensive side of the ball that cannot be replaced. if marquise daniels is worth that to dallas...i think hassell should be to the wolves. i just don't want to have to choose between hassell and hudson. i would really love to see the two stay. i just hope we can sign em' both.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes, absolutely. He provides exactly what we need and none of what we don't. Filling the role of a good defensive player who doesn't care about scoring a lot would be tough. The Wolves need him now. It's worth a little overpayment.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The problem is the combination of length and cost. If he wants MLE money, he should get it for 2-3 seasons. If he wants a long term deal, it should start at maybe half to two-thirds of the MLE. I know that's not the way things really work, but that's what he deserves.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

So, what kind of deal does Trenton wants? I have heard nothing on what kind of it they are going to talk it over. The most important thing is to get to re-sign him, period. I don't care how much money they will have to pay, just keep him in the T'Wolves uniforms.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well, the first thing is if he can score and still put up that defense he is worth it. He is a young guy, and spree continues to age, waly might get traded, and ebi has 2 years left on his contract. We need a guy that will be here with kg for a while.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I never thought that he was really that good. I think that he helped out the wolves but not as much to give him the MAX MLE. I think that he might wanna leave, because I don't see them paying him that much


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I think with the prospect of winning a championship next year... you can't just drop off major pieces without replacing them. Hassell was an excellent denfender. Who are we going to replace him with if his offer is too high? Wally?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Hell, Wally is not going to help at all on the defensive end.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

after seeing the huge contracts people are getting this offseason, maybe max MLE would be worth it for Hassell.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Denver wanted to sign Hassell.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow. Hassell was struggling to find a minimum contract last year and now he wants $38 million. This guy deserves a Bruce Bowen like deal, and nothing more. 4 years, $15 million should be the max the Wolves are willing to give this guy.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

hassell is better then bowen. he deserves more than that.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

if denver is after him and for some stupid reason offer him a bigger contract, or he wants to play for them, who can we pick up with out MLE that would help our team the most


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> if denver is after him and for some stupid reason offer him a bigger contract, or he wants to play for them, who can we pick up with out MLE that would help our team the most


Probably because they got owed badly, mostly on Melo in the first round, so they'd better grab him :uhoh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> hassell is better then bowen. he deserves more than that.




Bowen's been doing his thing for a long time, while Hassell had one good season, so there's a big difference in that. However, Bowen opted out of his contract to take less money to help the team, so Hassell probably is worth a little more than Bowen, considering how Bowen took less money.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

:rotf: 

Free agency is out of control. Trent Hassell? Don't do it Minnesota.

It might hurt in the short term. But if you sign him to that much, it'll hurt later. You'll be like "what were we thinking?"


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

There is one crucial thing that Bowen does that Hassell doesn't... he hits treys. I know Hassell is capable of knocking down atleast 1 three pointer a game, but he hit a grand total of 4 last year. Bowen also happens to be 3 inches taller, which helps when your main asset is being a perimeter defender.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Oh come on, Hassell buries the mid-range J and can make a free throw. He even drives to the basket.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> if denver is after him and for some stupid reason offer him a bigger contract, or he wants to play for them, who can we pick up with out MLE that would help our team the most


But then we would have the MLE. Okay, as you asked...

Keon Clark
Zejko Rebraca
Damon Jones
Brevin Knight
Googs


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> There is one crucial thing that Bowen does that Hassell doesn't... he hits treys. I know Hassell is capable of knocking down atleast 1 three pointer a game, but he hit a grand total of 4 last year. Bowen also happens to be 3 inches taller, which helps when your main asset is being a perimeter defender.


that's all bowen's offensive game is. he sits in the corner and does nothing. the corner is his sweet spot and other than that, he has no offense. when you compare their offensive games, you don't come out with much of anything. they average about the same amount of points. not to mention that bowen took 200 more shots than hassell, and that hassell has better percentage numbers than bowen. and if you are going to play the card on hassell only getting respect for this year, he is younger than bowen and will be around for years to come. 

the bottom line is: hassell isn't a three point shooter anyhow, hassell knows his role and he still came out in the playoffs and had some pretty good games. it's not like either of these players are offensive juggernauts. they are on their respective teams for one reason and one reason only: D-E-F-E-N-S-E.


----------



## jftwolves (May 16, 2003)

I would like to see us use the MLE on Stromile Swift. The guy can jump out of the gym and help KG on the boards. Move Spree back to the 2 where he wants to play anyway. Spree's D is good and Stro gives us help on the glass.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> 
> 
> that's all bowen's offensive game is. he sits in the corner and does nothing. the corner is his sweet spot and other than that, he has no offense. when you compare their offensive games, you don't come out with much of anything. they average about the same amount of points. not to mention that bowen took 200 more shots than hassell, and that hassell has better percentage numbers than bowen. and if you are going to play the card on hassell only getting respect for this year, he is younger than bowen and will be around for years to come.
> ...


:laugh: 

I got to agree with you about Bowen! Ha. 

One thing to add, Trenton has longer arms so he can block balls easily and clean. I don't think I have seen Bowen block that much last season.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Wow. Hassell was struggling to find a minimum contract last year and now he wants $38 million. This guy deserves a Bruce Bowen like deal, and nothing more. 4 years, $15 million should be the max the Wolves are willing to give this guy.


I agree. 4 yrs. 15 mill seems good. Thats about 4 mill a year and that seems like a good contract for a player like Hassell.



> hassell is better then bowen. he deserves more than that.


:laugh:


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

did you watch the wolves at all last year? the spurs will still be the same team if not better without bowen. without hassell the wolves are still in search of someone who can at least guard a perimeter player. he is the first wolves player in franchise history, that we could ever label a defensive stopper. his role on our team would be the hardest to fill if he left. if you don't believe me, just ask kevin garnett who was telling wolves management right after the western confernce finals that they needed to bring hassell back. my as a timberwolves fan is to do anything in our power to bring back our nucleus. the wolves don't need to make a major splash in the off-season. they just need to re-sign their players and make another run next year. 

here's another thing. hassell means more to this team then wally world. and who's getting paid the big bucks to come off the bench? wally should be giving some of his salary to hassell.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> he is the first wolves player in franchise history, that we could ever label a defensive stopper. his role on our team would be the hardest to fill if he left.


Other than the MVP himself.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I saw Hassell at Target Center on Saturday for the summer league game, he was sitting next to KG, hopefully thats a good sign that he will re-sign, since he is hanging out in the city.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>oblivion</b>!
> I saw Hassell at Target Center on Saturday for the summer league game, he was sitting next to KG, hopefully thats a good sign that he will re-sign, since he is hanging out in the city.


Really? Most of players don't like to hang around in Twin Cities, so perhaps having him here over the summer can be the indication that he's going to re-sign (don't count on it yet)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> But then we would have the MLE. Okay, as you asked...
> 
> Keon Clark
> ...


Rebraca would be a good pickup, can play C/PF, is a nice shooter, and he's a hardworker. And he shouldn't command that much money on the open market.

I like Trenton Hassell, but he's got to think realistically, he's definitely not worth the amount of money he's asking for. And players like Trent Hassell should never receive six. Any deal longer than five should be a franchise player, because any other way and you'll be smacking your forehead in disgust a few years from now.


----------

